# soft bindings stiff boots



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The stiffer the board, the stiffer you want your bindings, and your boots!!!!! 

Softer boards it doesn't really matter what way you go, but if you don't match with softer bindings and boots it kinda defeats the reasons why you've got a soft flexin board in the first place!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I like pretty stiff boots since I have a history of ankle issues. I usually find that I like to pair them with a slightly softer flexing binding than would normally be used with a particular board. I'm honestly not sure if this is a recommended practice or not, but it generally works for me.

Now, I'm not talking about putting a jib specific binding on a stiff freeride deck, but an all-mountain medium flexing binding on a relatively stiff deck? I do it all the time. Bindings that are too stiff tend to give me foot and ankle issues when riding hard for extended periods of time. YMMV

I'll also say that Salomon's shadow fit technology really helps alleviate those foot and ankle issues. Never had any foot/ankle issues with my current Salomon Defenders, but I'm definitely still getting use to how those bindings respond. I wouldn't classify it as necessarily worse, just different.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks!

Don't have much of a reference for whats stiff whats soft since my out going set of gear is quite old so just going by website scales.

looks like boots are 7/10 bindings 4-5/10 board 6-7/10, however be it xc2 rocker it seems more like a 5/10 compared to my camber board.

Either way, these boots feel like ski boots compared to me out going set of forums.. so will definitely take some getting use to.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd rather have stiff boots and soft bindings than the other way around. Plus it's easy enough to dull the response of stiff boots, just don't tighten them as much. But you can't make soft boots stiffer/more responsive. You'll be fine as is.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You'll be fine. You're comparing different brands flex ratings which is an inexact science. My Salomon Synapse are supposedly 9 but they're not that stuff, especially once broken in.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

That setup will be ok a lot of it comes down to preference. I know Scott Stevens rides a stiffer boot with a softer binding, thats for jibbing but its still mismatched flexes. I have a really soft boot with a medium binding.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The stiffer the board, the stiffer you want your bindings, and your boots!!!!!
> 
> Softer boards it doesn't really matter what way you go, but if you don't match with softer bindings and boots it kinda defeats the reasons why you've got a soft flexin board in the first place!!!!!


NO no no, its a personal preference thing, stop confusing people who are looking for advice or at least state that this is your point of view not a universal law of snowboard physics. 

Although any advice with ten exclamation marks in two sentences gets discounted in my view.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Lamps said:


> NO no no, its a personal preference thing, stop confusing people who are looking for advice or at least state that this is your point of view not a universal law of snowboard physics.
> 
> Although any advice with ten exclamation marks in two sentences gets discounted in my view.


What part of what I said is untrue?????

If you get a stiff board, there's a reason you get a stiff board!!!!!

You want a responsive ride!!!!!

Then you get soft bindings in order to utilise that responsiveness in the board?????

It'd be like drivin an F1 Car with the steerin unit out of a Prius!!!!! 

And of course it's my opinion!!!!! I was the one that wrote it!!!!! That's how an open forum works, yeah?????

* There's another 30 exclamation marks for ya!!!!! :dry:


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

i bought really stiff bindings and boots last season for my Ride Timeless (soft) and i hated it. absolutely hated it. lol. this year i think im dropping to a mildly stiff binding, and softer boots.

it will really come down to what you like. the stiffer the binding the more you are going to feel. for example, i purchased the Flow NX2 bindings (very very stiff) last season and i felt every single little tiny bump on the slopes. the way i was explained, is although it is preference, the majority of people who ride stiffer bindings ride powder. i dont know this to be true since i live on the east coast and there is pretty much no powder i PA,WV, or MD. but after riding these bindings i can kind of understand why that would make sense.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

QuattroGinger said:


> i bought really stiff bindings and boots last season for my Ride Timeless (soft) and i hated it. absolutely hated it. lol. this year i think im dropping to a mildly stiff binding, and softer boots.
> 
> it will really come down to what you like. the stiffer the binding the more you are going to feel. for example, i purchased the Flow NX2 bindings (very very stiff) last season and i felt every single little tiny bump on the slopes. the way i was explained, is although it is preference, the majority of people who ride stiffer bindings ride powder. i dont know this to be true since i live on the east coast and there is pretty much no powder i PA,WV, or MD. but after riding these bindings i can kind of understand why that would make sense.


Stiff bindings in powder!? Why would you want that? Most people seem to go with something middle-of-the road flex.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> What part of what I said is untrue?????
> 
> If you get a stiff board, there's a reason you get a stiff board!!!!!
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine runs soft boots, mid flex bindings on a custom X. He likes to charge and carve, and he goes super fast, but also does a ton of surface spins, butters, etc. he's that good that he can butter into and back out of switch riding on the custom X when going fast. It's a personal preference thing when it come a to matching stiffness.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

Lamps said:


> A good friend of mine runs soft boots, mid flex bindings on a custom X. He likes to charge and carve, and he goes super fast, but also does a ton of surface spins, butters, etc. he's that good that he can butter into and back out of switch riding on the custom X when going fast. It's a personal preference thing when it come a to matching stiffness.


Your friend isn't this guy by any chance?


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Stiff bindings in powder!? Why would you want that? Most people seem to go with something middle-of-the road flex.


no idea. thats just what i was explained. figured more feeling in softer snow made sense. lol maybe it doesnt.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

This guy?
8008 9009 4377


----------

